# Assateague Island National Park - Satuday April 20th



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be making my 1st run to AI. If you see a blue Silverado with matching top, stop in and say Hello.

Sandcrab


----------



## cortolillo87 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm planning on being there also. Dark blue nissan frontier.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandcrab said:


> I'll be making my 1st run to AI. If you see a blue Silverado with matching top, stop in and say Hello.
> 
> Sandcrab


Awesome, I'll be fishing opening day in the bay or I'd ask to tag along. I'm camping at Cape Henlopen with my family for 4 days around 4th of July. I may have to stop by if you'll be home.

Good luck at AI!


----------



## Jamma1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ill be there dark green gmc Sierra what do you think could be biting


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Striped guys...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll be doing my normal May run. Can't wait!


----------



## cortolillo87 (Oct 8, 2012)

Was there Easter weekend and got nothing but skates. Hopefully the fish will be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I will be there as well... and may we all be blessed with some warmer water temps


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I'll be doing my normal May run. Can't wait!


Matt, when you planning for May? weekend of 18th?

Trying to get Jason out hear for an AI trip Memorial Day Weekend 


PAX NAS for opening day. I think with this weather the cows will be in the bay later this year


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Mike I'll probably do the first two weekends of the month, though the weather could change things up. Let me know what you guys are doing.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Axon said:


> Matt, when you planning for May? weekend of 18th?...


I'll be out in Western Maryland tackling brown, rainbow, brook, and cutthroat trout... 

Sandcrab


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good luck Sandcrab ... I'll be there the 26th till maybe the 29th.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

well good luck Ron, we need to meet up sometime at AI


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Sandcrab, when is keeper season for the convicts on the ocean for MD? I know its not till first weekend in May for Virginia...actually, May 1st I believe


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Sandcrab, when is keeper season for the convicts on the ocean for MD? I know its not till first weekend in May for Virginia...actually, May 1st I believe


April 20th.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Windrift00


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck to ya all. May the fish Gods smile greatly upon you!!!! Hook em up!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Windrift00 said:


> April 20th.


Not true - 2 fish per day, 28" , every day all year long... no closed season for ocean/coastal striped bass...


----------



## bhein57 (May 23, 2012)

I'll be down there on April 20th with two of my friends. What do you think will be out there on the 20th with this Spring being so cold until this week? Do you think the action will heat up soon?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Judging by the water temps surrounding the area and this weeks forecast it should bring in the stripers at any time now. There has already been some reports of small striper (few, but none the less) in the area.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sandcrab said:


> Not true - 2 fish per day, 28" , every day all year long... no closed season for ocean/coastal striped bass...


Sorry, missed the Ocean part. My bad!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

that's the good part about fishing the ocean - nothing is closed!


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sandcrab said:


> that's the good part about fishing the ocean - nothing is closed!


That's pretty awesome! I always thought the bay rules applies to OC beaches and such too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> I'll be out in Western Maryland tackling brown, rainbow, brook, and cutthroat trout...
> 
> Sandcrab


Some Western Maryland stream/river photos










Amish Bridge over the Casselman









North Branch of the Potomac (WV side at Barnum)


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Sandcrab said:


> that's the good part about fishing the ocean - nothing is closed!


Tell that to the Hatteras guys.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Chris_Worthington said:


> I will be there as well... and may we all be blessed with some warmer water temps
> 
> View attachment 9116
> 
> ...


Man you have even more decals than I do!! How can i get a P&S decal like that?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Thunderchild said:


> Man you have even more decals than I do!! How can i get a P&S decal like that?


At the top of the forum is a drop down tab "About P&S" and the link is there for all sorts of stuff.

http://www.cafepress.com/pierandsurf


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thunderchild said:


> Man you have even more decals than I do!! How can i get a P&S decal like that?


You will get one in the mail if you become a supporter. Which reminds me my year expired. Time to renew.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

bhein57 said:


> I'll be down there on April 20th with two of my friends. What do you think will be out there on the 20th with this Spring being so cold until this week? Do you think the action will heat up soon?


Weather is supposed to be crap all day Saturday. I'm keeping an eye on it and just might end up fishing local Delaware beaches instead of the 90 minute trek from my house in Dover to AI in Berlin...

I probably wont make a decision until early that morning...

Sandcrab


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Sandcrab said:


> Weather is supposed to be crap all day Saturday. I'm keeping an eye on it and just might end up fishing local Delaware beaches instead of the 90 minute trek from my house in Dover to AI in Berlin...
> 
> I probably wont make a decision until early that morning...
> 
> Sandcrab


The forecast is changing and it is looking like more of an overnight Friday carry over to Saturday morning, should not be a wash out


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

hearing reports of black drum, skates and small stripers from AI


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Heard a few select done better and this I believe.

The storm coming through on Friday worries me a bit though


----------



## cortolillo87 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone still panning on going?


----------

